# Wiper blades



## bazzeruk

Can anyone tell me the best place to obtain wiper blades for a Rapido motorhome on a Fiat Ducato Chassis please?


----------



## inkey-2008

I bought a set for my 2.8 2002 in Tesco.

Andy


----------



## stearman65

*Wiper Blades*

If you know the model of your vans base vehicle, Ebay, got mine £7.5 delivered.


----------



## trevorf

If its an 'A' class they may be different to the standard Fiat Ducato ones. You can buy universal fitting types at places like Halfords. Just measure the length of the blade and buy the same. Remember to check that left and right hand sides are the same length.



Trevor


----------



## EJB

Halfords £30+....EBay £7.50 :wink:


----------



## rosalan

Buying the 'fit all' blades, may mean that you have a lumpy compromise fitting to adapt to your model.
Make a mental note of the blades fitting before ordering.
Alan


----------



## geordie01

pound stretcher £1.99


----------



## PeteandMe

Bosch blades are the dogs bits. Nothing worse than chattering blades.


----------



## Roger7webster

I have tried the cheapies and they fell off in heavy rain in Holland
Fortunate to find a Dutch Halfords and bought Bosch wipers, cost 28 e
Cheap is not always best in this case


----------



## teemyob

*26/28*



EJB said:


> Halfords £30+....EBay £7.50 :wink:


Prices a pair at truck stop £40

Pair delivered (Bosch+) ebay £15

Lat pair I bought from Charity shop in Lourdes, £10.

TM


----------



## PSC

£20 two weeks ago from a random tyre fitting/MOT outfit somewhere ooop North! Chap fitted them for me while I sat inside the van sheltering from the rain! Fantastic.


----------



## Jean-Luc

bazzeruk said:


> Can anyone tell me the best place to obtain wiper blades for a Rapido motorhome on a Fiat Ducato Chassis please?


I see you have an A Class. Has the windscreen suffered a line of marks down the left hand side where the wiper goes vertical and the metal bits that grip the blade touch the glass as the wiper goes a little past the curve of the screen, mine did so I got three Trico Beam Blades from my local factors which have no metal bits.
I am delighted with them, they also are less prone to 'lift' in strong headwinds or cross winds.
My son got a couple for his car on Ebay for one third the price which also seem to be good.

ps. A friend with a Hymer A Class also chose beam blades for the same reason


----------



## BillCreer

Roger7webster said:


> I have tried the cheapies and they fell off in heavy rain in Holland
> Fortunate to find a Dutch Halfords and bought Bosch wipers, cost 28 e
> Cheap is not always best in this case


Whatever you fit, test them first before going onto the open road.
Many years ago I had both of my wipers flick over the central reservation on their second sweep in/on my Fiat 500. Wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't been overtaking lorries in the outside lane when a sudden thunderstorm opened up.
The underwear got tested a lot in those days and windscreen received two nice arcs engraved in it.


----------



## EJB

Spam!


----------



## aldra

We drove back from Europe without them

Watched the weather reports 

And eventually arrived home 

They sheered off

Now fixed 

£100 pounds 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

We drove our Winnebago RV from Normandy to the Spanish border in a rain storm and never used the wipers once after applying Rain-Ex to the screen. It was only after following some trucks we were getting covered in muck and once we used the wipers the Rain-Ex was not effective.
So we always carried a bottle of Rain-Ex just in case.


Ray.


----------



## EJB

I don't quite understand why you are both intent on encouraging spam?


----------



## powerplus

hi all

because i am in sunny Portugal a lot the blade rubber perishes quite quick

i now remove the blades when im in Portugal

what i did do though was just replace the rubber inserts on my Ducato with some from the Chinese shop around 3 euros

they seem to last a year or more and i then just change them again


barry


----------



## aldra

EJB said:


> I don't quite understand why you are both intent on encouraging spam?


I didn't recognise it as a spam

Our windscreen wipers sheered off under the bonnet

And yes we were lucky

Dry all the way back

And now fixed

Sandra


----------

